# Vermeer Radiator



## TreeAce (Dec 16, 2010)

I have a 1230A w/ a 86 horse Perkins diesel. The radiator has a new leak and some patches that were on it when I got it. So i am thinkn I gotta do somethin about it. OK ...fine. So I am talkn to guy at Vermeer and he said pray that thing can be patched again cuz a new radiator is about $1500!!!!! OMG......$1500:jawdrop: Is this guy for real???? He didnt look high so....He said no matter where they go for one thats what they are runnin now. Should I just prepare myself for this? I guess first I gotta see if a good radiator guy can fix it but if not...holy cow that seems like a LOT OF CASH. Any thoughts or comments? Anybody have a radiator they wanna sell? How about a belt for cutter wheel?


----------



## Plyscamp (Dec 18, 2010)

You did not state bif the tanks or the core is leaking. Either way a good radiator repair shop should be able to Recore or Repair leking tanks.


----------



## Curbside (Dec 18, 2010)

Another alternative is goto the perkins dealer which is probably going to be CAT and get a price from them. I blew apart my rad fan on my stumpgrinder. Vermeer wanted 275.00 for the part. I knew it was a cat motor so I called cat and they had the fan for 106.00


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 18, 2010)

yup i have one a 1230 they go ever five years nuts


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 22, 2010)

TreeAce said:


> I have a 1230A w/ a 86 horse Perkins diesel. The radiator has a new leak and some patches that were on it when I got it. So i am thinkn I gotta do somethin about it. OK ...fine. So I am talkn to guy at Vermeer and he said pray that thing can be patched again cuz a new radiator is about $1500!!!!! OMG......$1500:jawdrop: Is this guy for real???? He didnt look high so....He said no matter where they go for one thats what they are runnin now. Should I just prepare myself for this? I guess first I gotta see if a good radiator guy can fix it but if not...holy cow that seems like a LOT OF CASH. Any thoughts or comments? Anybody have a radiator they wanna sell? How about a belt for cutter wheel?



If your tanks are still good take it to an industrial rad shop or even an automotive rad shop, they can order in a core and recore that rad for less than half the cost of a new one.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## TreeAce (Dec 22, 2010)

cool. thx for the info


----------



## truckieL29 (Dec 23, 2010)

i know this is a production unit but a good radiator shop should be able to repair it and or cross refrence one that would work for a much cheaper price....

IMO 5 years for a radiator of that peice of equipment is way lowww should be much higher.....i wonder if some A/V mounts might help.... I know we did a remount for a guys old woods drum chipper home A/V mounts for the radiator and he was able to use a cheap one out of a camper special chevy....

i know you will need something bigger but im sure there is a radiator much cheaper out there........


----------

